# Lean bulk/Recomp diet



## krom (Feb 21, 2011)

Does this sound like a reasonable idea...
I lift 5 days a week 3 on 1 off 2 on 1 off. trying to recomp (lose fat slowly while building lean tissue slowly) I know many people believe this impossible but have achieved this state before whilst on cortisol blockers and mega-dosing bcaa's.

I'm thinking of structuring my diet as follows:

Training days(excluding sunday): 50g carbs pre workout 60g carbs post workout, with small amounts of carbs in vegetables and the odd splash of milk in eggs etc.

Non-training days: 2 options one carb meal 50g being wholemeal pasta in the morning, then no carbs rest of the day, or no carbs all day except for small amounts in veges, splash of milk etc.

Sunday (also training day): Refeed with roughly 750g carbs from mostly white bread and dextrose/glucose, except for last meal which will have oats in place of white bread.

stats are 6'' 190 lbs not sure what bf% but have been cutting slowly for almost 5 months now and am quite lean (veins across chest, abs arms and calves visible at most times)

have scowered many boards on many sites but can't really see any diets exactly like this one

Any opinions?


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2011)

Could work. What is your maintenance, and what calories will this average?


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2011)

PS why not do UD2.0? You're almost there.


----------



## krom (Feb 22, 2011)

will look into ud 2.0 cheers, cals will be slightly over maintennance for the 6 days and about 25% over maintennance for the carb refeed, im just worried that i may gain fat on the refeed day as i have'nt been in a calorie deficit during the week, but my glycogen will be really depleted, so what im thinking/hoping is that the carbs will all go into muscles and wont spill over which over time will just make me fat


----------

